# Need a bright 12V headlight for police bikes



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

Howdy all. I've been tasked with designing a custom lighting package for 4-5 new police bicycles but have hit somewhat of a roadblock when it comes to the headlight. I need a light, preferably LED, that operates on 12V. I'm going to wire it up to a custom battery pack that will also power the red/blue lights and the siren.

Unfortunately, it seems most of the modern LED bicycle lights are going to lower voltages. Can y'all suggest some 12V options that I might not know about?

So far, I've been looking at the Trail Tech Equinox for about $110. It looks to be more of an ATV light but...who cares. I'm just uncertain about its durability in adverse conditions (repeated impact, rain, etc.). Any thoughts on this light or recommendations for others?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Contact Shannon over at BajaDesigns. He designs his stuff to military spec, so it should meet your durability requirements. 
His current product might not meet your needs but he seems to recognize opportunity well in the market, so give them a ring/email/pm here. 
Bajadesigns.com - The leader in Off-Road Motorcycle, Truck, and Buggly lighting and performance


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

*12 Volt Bike Light*

+1 on Baja Designs
I believe they make a 12v model of their bike lights and its less expensive since it doesn't require a battery pack. 
Heres the model #63-0006 for the 12volt double strykr

Get in touch with Shannon


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Most people here will flame for this but MJ-808's can be run at 12V. I did it for a while, never had a problem with mine.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

for options and discount, give me a buzz,
12V is not necessary 12V, 
cheers, Rob


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

FWIW...the new(er) Bikeray IV is now designed to run off 12 volts and is sold with a Li-ion battery that operates within that voltage range. Now with that said, their web site still list only the 7.4 volt 4-cell system so you might need to confirm what I said with BikerayUSA if you are interested.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

If these are for Police bikes, I would go for reliability, not for what 'might' work. Suggest you contact Baja Designs, if the 12V bike light won't work, I'm sure they have something designed for motorcycles or ATVs that will.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Another option is Design Shine. There light AFIK uses the Maxflex driver wich will meet your requirement. It also have sidemarker on their lights. The rear light they make can be use up front if applicable for a police bike.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The Magicshine MJ-808E will run off 12v. You can buy just the light head from us at Action LED Lights.
We've got a number of people using it on E-bikes on 12 volts.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Action LED Lights said:


> The Magicshine MJ-808E will run off 12v. You can buy just the light head from us at Action LED Lights.
> We've got a number or people using it on E-bikes on 12 volts.


What is your ship time to Rocky Mountain west on your Gemini Titan.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Orders usually ship the same day via Priority Mail which should give you 2 day service.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Nov 24, 2011)

AggiePhil said:


> So far, I've been looking at the Trail Tech Equinox for about $110. It looks to be more of an ATV light but...who cares. I'm just uncertain about its durability in adverse conditions (repeated impact, rain, etc.). Any thoughts on this light or recommendations for others?


Before getting the Equinox, I'd take a look at the WebBikeWorld not-so-favorable review of it. (I don't have enough posts to include the link - sorry) They also have there (right margin) some of their other reviews on 12V LED light systems for motorcycles.

As far as MagicShine goes, I've had an MJ-838 on my road bike for several months now with no problems. For department use, I'd think you might want to buy via an established U.S. vendor who will assist you with any issues that may arise.

I'd also suggest that, no matter what you get, when you submit the request for a purchase order for these, include a spare setup or two just in case.:thumbsup:


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm leaning towards the DesignShine light at this point. Just not sure if I'm going to be able to swing the cost. Had budgeted for closer to $110 instead of $210.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

AggiePhil said:


> ...I'm just uncertain about its durability in adverse conditions (repeated impact, rain, etc.). ...


By my way of thinking, this just screams out "Contact Shannon over at BajaDesigns".


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

gmcttr said:


> By my way of thinking, this just screams out "Contact Shannon over at BajaDesigns".


Well, I might still do that. But the model I'd be looking at is the 63-0006, a 12V powered Double Strykr. Problem is, it's $225 and I can't tell if it has multiple brightness levels, etc.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Contact Baja Designs and talk to them. Tell them your requirements and let them recommend a suitable unit. Ask them about police department/multiple systems pricing. Also consider the value of lights made to take the abuse they will get and the comfort of knowing the company will be there long into the future to help with whatever may come up.


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

Good points. I'll call them tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

Pics no worky.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

AggiePhil said:


> Pics no worky.


No worries...the pics are just spam not related to this thread.


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, thanks.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

AggiePhil said:


> Pics no worky.


If you are referring ot the banner ad for Baja Designs on this and other pages, the link is broken since they revamped their website. Here is the new link:

Bicycle


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

I was referring to a post that has since been deleted.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Are any of the older Magicshines (like the original MS) compatible with 12v?


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

I called Shannon at Baja Designs today. He was extremely helpful and recommended the SL. Problem with that is going to be the price. $280-ish with a very nice LE discount. Includes the battery, mounts, etc., but that is still probably going to be more than I can swing for this project.

Not sure what I'm going to do at this point. A setup using the SL2 and all other lights, switches, bags, sirens, etc. will run me about $600. $300 of that is for the headlight, battery, and necessary extension wires.

I'm starting to lean back towards a solid white emergency light, such as the Whelen Ion. It might not have the same single focused beam that the SL2 has, but it should be plenty bright for a bicycle light.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Jim311 said:


> Are any of the older Magicshines (like the original MS) compatible with 12v?


Yes, the original MJ-808 is compatible with 12v.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

AggiePhil, I sent you a PM 



***


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

Another American manufacturer is DiNotte Lighting. Check out their XML-1. This will be far more efficient than a Whelen Ion.

MTBR review of XML-1

They have been around since 2005 and have a good reputation.


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

I like Dinotte. However I don't see anything about those lights being 12V.

How are the MagicShine lights as far as durability? The MJ-808E appears to be at the right price point but I'm not too sure about it's durability. Obviously it isn't going to be bombproof like the BajaDesigns, but I do need it to be able to sustain occasional crashes, falling with the bike, etc.

And thanks so much for all the help guys. This board is clearly THE place to go for bike lighting questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

You're right AggiePhil, the DiNotte is not 12V. I thought that with the problems you were having staying in budget that you might reconsider using the same battery (12V) for everything.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You can buy a Magicshine head for like 50 dollars if it breaks. I've had good luck with the light heads but my batteries failed in less than 2 years of weekly use. But mine get left in hot cars in Florida summers so I can't really fault them too much.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Action LED Lights said:


> Yes, the original MJ-808 is compatible with 12v.


I am reading elsewhere on the forum that this is not true. Can you confirm/deny?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Jim311 said:


> I am reading elsewhere on the forum that this is not true. Can you confirm/deny?


I don't have personal experience but I have several customers who use the 808 on their 12v E-bikes with good success. I also asked the Magicshine engineers and they OK'd the 808 for 12v.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

Jim311 said:


> I am reading elsewhere on the forum that this is not true. Can you confirm/deny?


In so much as the MJ808 uses a BUCK (step down) controller and the circuit is trying to regulate the battery voltage down to around 3.6V to drive the P7 emitter, what you have to be concerned about is the maximum difference between the battery and the output voltage to the LED.

A fully charged 7.4V pack is around 8.6 so the theoretical difference is only around 5V.

A fully charged 11.1V pack is around 12.6 so now you're up to a 9V difference.

As the gap in voltage becomes greater, the efficiency of the BUCK controller goes down... translated, more power will be dissipated in the controller electronics.
So it all depends on how well the controller electronics can handle the extra heat, particularly with a fully charged "12V" pack. Will it work? Yes. Could it have a negative effect on the life of the controller? Possibly.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

On the original mj808, the input filter capacitors were rated for 10volts. You can push the specs on a lot of electronics components, but capacitor working voltages are pretty firm and not something you want to exceed by much. They really do blow up pretty consistently when you go much above the rated working voltage.


----------



## AggiePhil (Nov 28, 2011)

Well darn. Just when I was thinking I'd found something that'd work (the MagicShine). 

I might wind up having to use separate batteries for the headlight and for the emergency/tail lights. I'd really wanted to keep it to one battery since two will mean that every officer has to mess with two batteries and it means we'll need twice as many chargers in the bike shed.

So, if I was going to go with a separate battery (and could therefore use any light of any voltage), which light would y'all recommend? Need to keep the system price under $225 (hopefully can keep it much lower than that).


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd recommend Scar's amoeba in that case. I think his lights come in around that kind of money, he can customise them to your specs and he has a good rep for customer service. Whether or not he has the capacity this time of year will be something he can tell you himself


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Get any light head you want and use these Endless-sphere.com • View topic - DC to DC Multi-Purpose Voltage Converter $14.98 His email is [email protected] I'm sure he will cut you a deal on a bunch of them.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

AggiePhil said:


> Well darn. Just when I was thinking I'd found something that'd work (the MagicShine).
> 
> I might wind up having to use separate batteries for the headlight and for the emergency/tail lights. I'd really wanted to keep it to one battery since two will mean that every officer has to mess with two batteries and it means we'll need twice as many chargers in the bike shed.
> 
> So, if I was going to go with a separate battery (and could therefore use any light of any voltage), which light would y'all recommend? Need to keep the system price under $225 (hopefully can keep it much lower than that).


Not all of the Magicshine lights are the same. Some of the later models (i.e. MJ872) use an entirely different topology and might also work with the 12V pack. Only in this case, instead of a circuit failure issue, the issue might be that you wouldn't be able to use the lower power levels until the battery was partially depleted. Geoman has the light head, as a stand-alone part for $100. Just for what it's worth.


----------



## crichman (Jan 12, 2011)

AggiePhil said:


> I like Dinotte. However I don't see anything about those lights being 12V.


Call them. I was exploring options for running their newer lights from ebike battery supplies. I and I THINK I recall Rob telling me that they could handle 12v.


----------



## RedRidingHoodlum (Dec 8, 2011)

AggiePhil said:


> So, if I was going to go with a separate battery (and could therefore use any light of any voltage), which light would y'all recommend? Need to keep the system price under $225 (hopefully can keep it much lower than that).


I am a bit bias as I work for the company but ADVmonster.com has 12v LED lights for motorcycle adventure touring that may work for your application. 1500-2000 lumen depending on model and both draw under 2amps. Spot beam or flood.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

RedRidingHoodlum said:


> I am a bit bias as I work for the company but ADVmonster.com has 12v LED lights for motorcycle adventure touring that may work for your application. 1500-2000 lumen depending on model and both draw under 2amps. Spot beam or flood.


Oooh, I want one for my boat.


----------



## RedRidingHoodlum (Dec 8, 2011)

Jim311 said:


> Oooh, I want one for my boat.


They are perfect for that too. Anodized housing with all stainless hardware and completely submersible. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goldmouse (Dec 23, 2011)

*Use real police lights there 12VDC already*



AggiePhil said:


> Howdy all. I've been tasked with designing a custom lighting package for 4-5 new police bicycles but have hit somewhat of a roadblock when it comes to the headlight. I need a light, preferably LED, that operates on 12V. I'm going to wire it up to a custom battery pack that will also power the red/blue lights and the siren.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems most of the modern LED bicycle lights are going to lower voltages. Can y'all suggest some 12V options that I might not know about?
> 
> So far, I've been looking at the Trail Tech Equinox for about $110. It looks to be more of an ATV light but...who cares. I'm just uncertain about its durability in adverse conditions (repeated impact, rain, etc.). Any thoughts on this light or recommendations for others?


 Try SoundOff GHOST Rock Light w/ White Spotlight Powerful White LED Spotlight in a small, compact size.
Light is built with 6 powerful Gen3 LEDs. Bracket allows adjustability of light head up or down to angle light exactly where you need it. Lumens: 200
10-30 volt operating range.
Current: 0.45A @12.8Vdc, 0.23A @ 25.6Vdc
Operating Temperature: -40º to +65º C
Dimensions: 4.77" L x 1.98" H x 1.62" D. 
For my Police Bicycle I use a Whelen ION Series Super-LED Light
For Taillight and soon I will add them for Side Lights. There all Rugged water-resistant design will shrug off moisture, salt, chemicals and road vibration.
Whelen ION Series Super-LED Light
25 Scan-Lock flash patterns.
Synchronizable to other Whelen synchronizable products.
Supplied with 6" pigtail.
Choice of Black or White housings.
Meets or exceeds SAEJ595 specifications.
Voltage: 12 VDC.
Current: 0.4 Amps @ 12.8 VDC.
Dimensions: 4" W x 1" H x 1 5/16" D. 
I use a 12 Volt 5 Ah Sealed Lead Acid Battery
Length 3.54 in.
Width 2.75 in.
Height 3.98 in.
4.50 Pounds Fits perfect in my Police trunk bag. If you have questions feel free to ask me. Oh and the Whelen lights can be seen for miles in bright sunlight. The SoundOff GHOST Rock Light will gain attention even in sunlight. I will post my project build in the near future so you can see how I built my light system using Police Surface Mount LEDs designed and used for the LEO
For Siren do not use same Battery it will drain power supply too fast. Use a 12v 1.3ah Sealed Lead Acid Battery it will fit perfect in your Trunk bag. :thumbsup:


----------

